# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مجلة الرسالة القديمة لحسن الزيات كاملة

## خالد أبو الحمد

السلام عليكم
معروض للبيع مجلة الرسالة القديمة لحسن الزيات كاملة فى أربعين مجلد تجليد فاخر الاعداد أصلية للمجلة ماعدا عدد واحد مصور  فقط لاغير
التواصل على الخاصة
السلام عليكم

----------


## المعتز بالله وحده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هل بالإمكان عرض السعر المطلوب ونرجو وضع أي شيء للتواصل وشكراً

----------

